# Century ss1327 for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Used in fine condition
Butt to reel seat center is 24 1/2” 
$325 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$300 shipped firm
$275 pick up/locall meet up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

